# Broken Litter & Updates



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I finally got around to taking pictures of some cuties! I paired two black tan girls with Dupioni, my handsome black tan angora, and ended up seeing spots!





































I love that little ear spot! And then there's the PE-dilutes..I'm guessing dove (pink-eyed black) is the only option.



















And one little surprise. He's got a very nice black, but with one tiny spot of white.




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I don't usually pinch the scruff, but he would not give up a belly shot!

I'm slowly gathering black self to selectively breed for extremely dark a/a blacks, and despite his s/s I think he'll help.

And now for two satin updates from the last thread: satin PEW and satin agouti tan, the latter I find pretty interesting.




























Excuse my hairy arms, that's what I get for being Native x Hispanic..it's like being homozygous for hair.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

oooh cutsie
the little dove? baby looks pied, or is that the light?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

besty74 said:


> oooh cutsie
> the little dove? baby looks pied, or is that the light?


One is pied, the other two are self. Very cute.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

What a darling little belly button spot! I love those! I have pieds that consistently spot right there and it just tickles me.
I would bet you about $5 that the agouti is a brindle...I am seeing a lot of variation in that coat. What's the parentage?


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> What a darling little belly button spot! I love those! I have pieds that consistently spot right there and it just tickles me.
> I would bet you about $5 that the agouti is a brindle...I am seeing a lot of variation in that coat. What's the parentage?


I do have brindle, but the parents are actually a PEW Angora and true Agouti.  I found a self black in the pile I'd missed before, as well..woo!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The colors are a bit weird on that agouti. On my monitor it's looks a little like blue agouti.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

moustress said:


> The colors are a bit weird on that agouti. On my monitor it's looks a little like blue agouti.


She does look blue-ish, I thought it was just the satin messing with her colors..she's definitely darker and not as reddish as normal agouti.  Interesting.


----------

